
China and the Difficulties of Dissent - deafcalculus
https://quillette.com/2019/08/05/china-and-the-difficulties-of-dissent/
======
longlongmarch
> _A bill was brought forward by Hong Kong’s legislature which would allow
> suspected criminals to be sent to face trial and imprisonment in mainland
> China._

Shouldn't that be "people suspected of having committed a crime in mainland
China", not just "suspected criminals" in general?

